# Harbor Freight Grinder Project



## HMF (Mar 5, 2011)

This has been posted elsewhere, but it is a good effort to modify the Harbor Freight Carbide Grinder, which is a knockoff of the Baldor #500 grinder, in order to make it perform like the Baldor at Harbor Freight prices:

[video=youtube;lSi3lucyRQo] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSi3lucyRQo [/video]

[video=youtube;9m3Q5-syUWk] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m3Q5-syUWk [/video]

[video=youtube;2OiAQzRRWmg] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OiAQzRRWmg&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL [/video]

[video=youtube;FKJw93IuPjk] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKJw93IuPjk&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL [/video]

[video=youtube;pDf5y_xvHqk] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDf5y_xvHqk&amp;feature=mfu_in_order&amp;list=UL
[/video]
Enjoy!

Nelson


----------



## Old Iron (Mar 5, 2011)

It is a good project, I down loaded them and converted them to a DVD for later.

Paul


----------



## JimSimmons (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow! Like turning a pigs ear into a silk purse. Good job!


----------



## Mike Gibson (Dec 10, 2012)

Nelson,
  These are really well done videos.
Mike Gibson


----------



## ranch23 (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought one of those a couple of months ago, Thanks!!


----------



## outsider347 (Dec 10, 2012)

anyone know if HF removed this tool grinder from its line up?
can t seem to find it


----------



## arvidj (Dec 11, 2012)

outsider347 said:


> anyone know if HF removed this tool grinder from its line up?
> can t seem to find it



The best that I can figure is that HF stopped carrying them about 9 to 12 months ago. Enco has one that is about $250 when it is on sale, plus shipping.


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 16, 2012)

The unit that Grizzly sells, while more money, has larger tables and is of a better quality.


----------

